# Thất Nghiệp, Vỡ Nợ Chứng Khoán, Chuyên Gia Tài Chính Thay Đổi Cuộc Đời Nhờ Cuốn Sách Triệu Người Đọc



## Halona999 (23 Tháng chín 2017)

_Hồ Bạch Dương chụp ảnh cùng mẹ trong dịp nhận bằng CFA 12/2016_​
*Chỉ còn một vài ngày nữa, tôi sẽ tạm biệt những người thân, bạn bè và đất nước thân yêu của mình để bay đến một nơi mà lâu nay tôi hằng mơ ước. Tôi sẽ hoàn thiện tấm bằng thạc sĩ về quản trị kinh doanh tại một trường Đại học ở Mỹ. Trước khi đến một nơi mới trong cuộc hành trình ước mơ của mình, tôi muốn kể lại câu chuyện về cuộc đời tôi, một câu chuyện không dài nhưng đủ vui bởi cái kết có hậu mà tôi đang là người thụ hưởng.*

Tôi cũng mong rằng câu chuyện của tôi sẽ theo dòng chảy của công nghệ thông tin, nhờ Đại Kỷ Nguyên mà đến với người dân quê tôi. Biết đâu, đây sẽ là cách giúp họ thay đổi cuộc đời.

Tôi không hiểu duyên phận hay định mệnh là gì và tôi chẳng bao giờ tin vào thế lực nào khác ngoài bản thân, cho đến một ngày….

Đó là một đêm trong tiết trời bỗng hơi se lạnh của Sài Gòn nhộn nhịp và hoa lệ, cuộc đời tôi đã sang một trang mới. Hôm đó, tôi vừa trải qua một kì thi nhưng kết quả không như ý. Tôi thấy mệt mỏi và chán chường. Đối với một người đặt bằng cấp làm lẽ sống (như tôi lúc đó) thì thất bại của kỳ thi như một đòn nặng giáng xuống đầu tôi. Tuy vậy, tôi vẫn đến nhà em trai ăn bữa cơm gia đình kỷ niệm cháu trai đầy tháng. Ở đó, tôi gặp lại bố mẹ bạn gái cũ.

Điều ngạc nhiên nhất của tôi là cô chú ấy không hề già đi chút nào sau mấy năm liền tôi không gặp họ. Mà ngược lại, tôi trông họ còn có vẻ trẻ hơn, thần thái thanh thản, vẻ mặt khác xưa. Tôi tò mò hỏi:

_“Sao cô chú trẻ mãi thế ạ?”_

Cho đến lúc ra về, đọng lại trong tâm trí tôi chỉ là câu nói của mẹ bạn gái cũ: _“Có một quyển sách đã thay đổi cuộc đời cô”._

Tôi thật sự chấn động. Bởi vì tôi biết khá nhiều về họ. Vậy quyển sách gì mà có thể có sức mạnh lớn đến như thế? Tôi nghĩ: _Tôi sẽ đọc nó trên mạng_. Và rồi, cuộc đời tôi cũng đã thay đổi kể từ đêm ấy.

Trước hết, tôi phải kể một chút về mình. Quê tôi là miền biển xứ Nghệ, nơi gắn liền với tên tuổi bà Hồ Xuân Hương, gắn với nhà văn Nguyễn Minh Châu… và đền Cờn nổi tiếng thiêng. Cha mẹ tôi làm nghề giáo. Họ không có đức tin vào các vị Thần. Nên dù bên cạnh đền thiêng, tôi cũng chẳng bao giờ lễ bái. Hàng năm, nhất là dịp tết, người tứ phương lũ lượt kéo nhau về cầu xin tài lộc.., tôi thấy lạ đời, sao chẳng lo làm lấy mà ăn lại cứ nghĩ chuyện đi xin nhỉ? Làm gì có thần thánh mà xin với cho!





_Tôi tự tin với một chút thành công của mình, không ngờ thất bại đang chờ tôi phía trước. __Nếm đủ mọi và đắng cay thất vọng của đời người.
_​Rồi tôi lớn lên, cuộc sống êm đềm. Tôi học khá giỏi nên rất tự tin. Và quả nhiên, cứ thế, thời gian trôi.., tôi vào đại học rồi đi làm. Cũng cảm thấy cần phải chen chân, giành giật với đời, tôi đã bị sự hào nhoáng và tính sĩ diện lôi đi…, rồi tôi ngày càng dần xa ước mơ chân chính của thời thơ ấu.

Bằng tiền lãi kinh doanh đất và vay mượn, tôi đã tậu được căn nhà khá lớn, trên một con đường lớn. Nhưng rồi, chuyện hôn nhân không thành, công chuyện làm ăn đổ bể. Tôi đã nướng tất cả các khoản tiền mình có vào chứng khoán. Tôi bắt đầu hành trình gian khổ từ năm 29 tuổi khi được nếm mùi vị của đắng cay “công danh trắc trở, tình ái mất mùa”. Khi thất bại, tôi thấm thía câu: “Người tính không bằng trời tính”.

Tôi bắt đầu thấy mơ hồ một điều gì đó. Tôi tự hỏi: “Tất cả có thể vụt đến rồi vụt đi như thế ư?”. Tôi đã từng mong mình giàu có để giúp gia đình và giúp xã hội. Nhưng tôi nghi ngờ ý tưởng đó. Bởi vì, tôi thấy nhiều người giàu có và có địa vị nhưng họ không làm được điều gì tốt cho xã hội. Thậm chí, họ phải dùng nhiều thủ đoạn hại người. Có nhiều bạn trẻ có tiền lao vào chơi bời, kiếm tìm lạc thú trong những cuộc vui chốc lát hoặc có kẻ đột ngột qua đời mà chưa kịp báo hiếu mẹ cha.

Tôi đi tìm mục đích ý nghĩa cuộc đời. Tôi luôn tự hỏi: “Sống như thế nào là đúng? Sống như thế nào là có ý nghĩa? Làm sao để không phải hối tiếc về những ngày tháng ngắn ngủi của đời người?”. Nói chung hàng trăm câu hỏi đã diễn ra nhưng tôi không biết trả lời như thế nào.

Tôi bế tắc. Cuối cùng, tôi quyết định, mình phải học để có bằng cấp chuyên môn mà ít người có. Như vậy, ít ra, mình sẽ được làm việc đúng chuyên môn và đúng lương tâm. Không cần vì đồng lương mà phải viết ngược con số.





_Trước đây tôi luôn tự hào mình là dân trí thức, cổ cồn…_
​Tôi quyết tâm lấy cho bằng được tấm bằng…, và vì vậy tôi đã bỏ hết công việc chỉ chuyên tâm học. Chuyện tình yêu và hôn nhân cũng gác lại. Tôi chuyển về ở trong một căn phòng trên gác xép của khu trọ gần ga Sài Gòn, đó là nơi trọ của những người bán vé số, cửu vạn.

Tôi, một người luôn tự cho mình là tầng lớp trí thức, dân cổ cồn… mà giờ đây sống vất vưởng nơi quán trọ nghèo nàn. Nhưng chính đó là nơi tôi yên tĩnh học hành. Khoản tiền một tháng được phép tiêu là 3 triệu đồng, tiền thuê nhà và điện nước đã hết 1,1 triệu, tôi còn 1,9 triệu. Đó là khoản tôi vay của em trai. Khi ấy, bạn bè và cha mẹ, không một ai biết tôi đang ở đâu, sống bằng nghề gì…

Ban ngày tôi cố gắng ăn cơm cho no, hai bữa cơm lúc nào cũng phải xin thêm cơm, có sức mà học hành, bữa sáng tôi không có đủ tiền để ăn. Tôi chỉ uống một ly nước rau má hoặc sang lắm thì mới có một ly sinh tố trái cây vào buổi tối. Nhưng tôi học miệt mài. Có hôm, bác chủ nhà thấy tôi ngồi lì trong phòng, trời thì nóng, lại không bạn bè người thân, bác ấy lo lắng khuyên tôi đừng học nhiều quá mà ngộ chữ. Tôi chỉ cười không nói nhưng nghẹn ngào xót xa cho thân phận mình. Giờ đây chỉ có cậu em ruột biết hoàn cảnh bi đát của tôi: không tiền bạc, không nhà cửa, không cả việc làm. Thực ra, tôi không muốn đi làm mà dành hết thời gian để học. Và dường như tâm trạng của tôi lúc đó hoàn toàn không sẵn sàng làm bất cứ việc gì.

Nơi xóm trọ nghèo, lần đầu tiên tôi học được cách nhìn người khác không còn phân biệt sang hèn. Tôi thấy họ sống chân tình và yêu thương nhau. Tất nhiên, cũng có lần tôi phải ra đồn công an phường làm chứng lúc 2 giờ sáng vì vụ đánh nhau của hàng xóm… Hôm đó, bỗng dưng tôi trở thành nạn nhân. Đó là họ cứ nhắm phòng tôi ở mà ném, khiến đồ đạc trong phòng tôi vỡ hết. Tôi phải bỏ chạy. Lúc quay về nhìn căn phòng tan nát, lòng tôi cũng tan nát theo.

Giờ nhớ lại, tôi thấy vui hơn là buồn. Nhưng lúc ấy, tôi tủi thân đến ứa nước mắt, và thấy mình thật đáng thương. Xưa hoành tráng sang trọng, nay ngồi cùng mâm với những người lao động phổ thông kiếm sống lần hồi qua ngày nơi bến tàu, cổng chợ. Nhưng họ, mỗi người một vẻ, dễ thương và tốt bụng. Họ chính là những người đã dìu tôi đi qua những ngày tháng đen tối nhất của cuộc đời.

Thì ra, khi rơi vào hố sâu, người ta lại thấu hiểu được những điều mà trong hoàn cảnh bình thường mình không nhận ra. Sau này, không còn ở nơi xóm trọ nghèo nữa nhưng tôi thật yêu quý những con người cùng khổ. Tôi nhìn thấy mình trong những cảnh đời của họ. Đây là một điều mà người tự cao tự đại như tôi không bao giờ có thể nghĩ được nếu không nếm mùi thất bại, không trải nghiệm cuộc sống với màu tối của nó.

Ngày tháng của tôi cứ trôi qua như thế. Tôi học ngốn ngấu, dường như cho quên đi thời gian. Tôi cứ học cứ thi, cứ mong đạt được tấm bằng, nhưng sâu thẳm trong tâm hồn thì tôi thấy mệt mỏi vô cùng. Nhìn bạn bè, em út đã yên bề gia thất, mẹ cha thì giục giã…, tôi thì vẫn đơn chiếc đi về, không tiền bạc, không tình yêu, không sự nghiệp. Mẹ cha cũng sốt ruột. Đã 3 mùa Xuân đến, Tết về, tôi không có điều kiện sum họp với gia đình, đón Tết ở quê nhà. Tôi cứ lặng lẽ, côi cút nơi xóm trọ nghèo lo học, lo thi, mà cũng không thể thanh minh với cha mẹ. Đành mang tiếng làm người bất hiếu, vì tôi là con cả, trách nhiệm cúng bái ông bà là ở tôi nhưng tôi lại đi biệt.

Gian khổ như vậy, cuối cùng tôi cũng chạm được vào thành quả: Tôi thi đậu cả 3 lần kì thi CFA (chứng chỉ phân tích tài chính quốc tế) và đã trở thành một trong số ít người Việt Nam có bằng CFA (cả nước chỉ khoảng 170 người có bằng CFA ở cấp độ 3).





_Một cuốn sách đã thay đổi nhiều cuộc đời của hàng triệu triệu người trên thế giới, _
_trong đó có tôi. Cuốn Chuyển Pháp Luân của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp._
​Nhưng tôi vẫn chưa có việc làm. Tôi vẫn cảm thấy chênh vênh trong tâm hồn. Sau đêm định mệnh đó, theo lời giới thiệu của mẹ bạn gái cũ, tôi đã tìm đọc quyển sách kỳ lạ. Quả nhiên, quyển sách đã mang đến cho tôi một ánh sáng tri thức đặc biệt. Trong đời, tôi đã đọc nhiều sách nhưng chưa có quyển sách nào lại làm tâm hồn tôi trở nên thanh sạch từng ngày, từng ngày như thế.

Tôi hiểu được vì sao thông minh vẫn thất bại, khù khờ mà vẫn có thể thành công. Bao điều khúc mắc trong tâm, bao oán hận người, oán hận mình tiêu tan.., tâm đố kỵ, sự tranh giành mong chiếm đoạt cũng tiêu tan. Chỉ còn lại sự an lành, bình yên trong tâm hồn tôi. Và rồi, từ ngoại hình đến tâm hồn tôi đều thay đổi, đều trẻ lại.





_Sau khi nghiêm túc thực hành Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn, tôi đã thành công trong công việc của mình. (Ảnh anh Hồ Bạch Dương trong chuyến công tác tới Hồng Kông, tháng 5/2016)_
​Một tháng sau ngày đọc sách, tôi đã nhận được một công việc tốt tại một tập đoàn tài chính quốc tế. Người ta trả lương cao hơn yêu cầu của tôi. Công việc cũng trở nên trôi chảy. Vì tôi không giải quyết công việc bằng lý trí của một nhà phân tích tài chính, mà bằng nguyên lý Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn tôi học được từ trong quyển sách.

Nhờ làm việc tốt, tôi cũng được thưởng kha khá. Cuộc sống của tôi sáng sủa dần lên. Tôi được đi công tác và du lịch một số nơi trên thế giới mà trước đây chỉ có trong mơ. Tôi được ở các khách sạn hạng sang mà trước đây tôi cũng chưa bao giờ dám ao ước. Khi nhìn lại, tôi ngộ ra rằng, nhờ tu luyện Pháp Luân Đại Pháp, tôi rèn luyện tâm tính của mình tốt hơn, nhẫn nhịn, hòa ái, yêu thương mọi người. Vì thế, quan hệ và công việc của tôi theo đó mà tốt lên tương ứng. Trong công việc, có những mâu thuẫn phát sinh nhưng chính nhờ nguyên lý sống Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn, tôi đã luôn cố gắng hướng nội, nghĩ về người khác nhiều hơn, nhẫn nhịn để hóa giải hết thảy khó khăn, biến hung thành cát.





_Anh Dương đang ngồi đả toạ luyện bài công pháp thứ 5 của Pháp Luân Công _
_trong một lần đi công tác nước ngoài._
​Có bạn hỏi tôi: _“Vậy Dương lấy đâu thời gian mà học Pháp, luyện công?”._ Tôi thấy thật đơn giản. Bởi vì, khi tâm hồn ta, thể xác ta khỏe mạnh, ta làm việc rất hiệu quả, ta không cần ngủ nhiều mà vẫn tỉnh táo. Tôi chỉ cần ngủ 4 tiếng đến 4 tiếng rưỡi là đủ (trước kia phải ngủ 6 đến 7 tiếng).

Tôi đã báo hiếu cho mẹ bằng cách, giới thiệu cho mẹ học Pháp Luân Đại Pháp. Mẹ tôi bệnh nhiều không kể hết, em trai tôi là bác sĩ cũng đành bó tay. Thuốc mẹ vẫn uống, bệnh viện mẹ vẫn đi nhưng không hết bệnh. Sự đau đớn trên thể xác khiến bà bực bội và phàn nàn thường xuyên. Nhưng chỉ tu luyện một thời gian ngắn, mẹ tôi đã khỏi bệnh, sống vui vẻ cùng cháu con.

Em gái tôi lấy chồng hơn 2 năm chưa có con. Chạy chữa đủ kiểu, lễ bái tứ phương ai cũng lo lắng. Nhưng em rể nghe tôi nói về môn tu tập huyền diệu cũng muốn tu tập theo. Chỉ 3 tháng, sau khi em rể tu luyện Pháp Luân Đại Pháp thì em gái tôi gọi điện báo tin vui. Bây giờ thì hai em tôi đã có cậu con trai kháu khỉnh.





_Mẹ của Hồ Bạch Dương đang bế cháu ngoại (con của em gái Dương)._
​Còn tôi, hai năm sống trong Đại Pháp, tôi đã tìm thấy hạnh phúc đích thực của cuộc đời mình, niềm hạnh phúc không có ngôn từ nào tả xiết. Chỉ có người nào đọc quyển sách và thực hành theo nguyên lý Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn thì mới hiểu hết. Tôi đã nhận được học bổng MBA (thạc sĩ quản trị kinh doanh) của trường đại học Tulane ở thành phố New Orleans, Mỹ. Đây là mơ ước mà tôi chưa bao giờ dám tin là mình có thể chạm tới. Có lẽ, nhờ tu luyện nên tôi đã rất bình tĩnh khi phỏng vấn…, và tâm thái tự tin, an nhiên đã giúp tôi làm nên thắng lợi.

Có thể quý độc giả của Đại Kỷ Nguyên muốn biết tên quyển sách đã thay đổi cả cuộc đời tôi. Tôi xin tiết lộ: quyển sách đó có tên là “*Chuyển Pháp Luân*”, quyển sách chính của pháp môn tu luyện Phật gia thượng thừa *Pháp Luân Đại Pháp hay còn gọi là Pháp Luân Công*, hiện đã được dịch ra nhiều thứ tiếng trên thế giới. Mặc dù chưa một lần được gặp tác giả cuốn sách, nhưng tôi luôn coi Ông là người thầy vĩ đại của tôi, Người với những lời giảng dạy đã giúp tôi và bao người thoát khỏi cuộc đời đớn đau, tội lỗi…





_Cuốn sách diệu kỳ “Chuyển Pháp Luân” của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp _
_đã mang đến __cho tôi một ánh sáng tri thức đặc biệt.
_​Tôi mong muốn câu chuyện của tôi là bằng chứng để các bạn bè, người thân khắp nơi, đặc biệt là vùng quê tôi biết một thông tin quý giá. Nếu họ đọc được quyển sách, họ sẽ không còn say sưa với rượu, họ sẽ không phải khổ sở vì bị bệnh tật hành hạ…, nói tóm lại họ sẽ giảm bớt khổ đau và nhọc nhằn trong kiếp sống này, và sẽ không gây họa cho kiếp sau nữa.
_Hồ Bạch Dương_
Điện thoại ở Mỹ +1(504) 516-7445
Facebook: Steve Ho (Bach-Duong Ho)
Theo daikynguyenvn


----------

